# Alex Bois



## ReznoERG (Oct 8, 2013)

I hope I don't seem like a retard but has Alex Bois been doing anything music related recently? I haven't heard anything about him since he got the boot from Periphery. I feel like if he was, I may like his stuff.


----------



## imgarrett (Oct 8, 2013)

Same, maybe he stopped playing?


----------



## Zalbu (Oct 8, 2013)

Does anybody know why he left the band in the first place? There doesn't seem to be any bad blood between him and the members in Periphery.


----------



## Fat-Elf (Oct 8, 2013)

Don't know but he used to play in a band before Periphery. Does anyone remember what it was called? I remember seeing this really crappy quality music video on Youtube and the song rocked. Sounded pretty similar to Meshuggah.


----------



## Rick (Oct 8, 2013)

I believe he just got tired of touring but I could be wrong.


----------



## Cynic (Oct 8, 2013)

Fat-Elf said:


> Don't know but he used to play in a band before Periphery. Does anyone remember what it was called? I remember seeing this really crappy quality music video on Youtube and the song rocked. Sounded pretty similar to Meshuggah.



a different self.


----------



## Volteau (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## ReznoERG (Oct 8, 2013)

Sick


----------



## Rick (Oct 8, 2013)

Not bad at all.


----------



## bandinaboy (Oct 8, 2013)

Last I saw from, he is bar-tending/working at a penthouse. Although I could be wrong, seems to be giving him just as much if not greater happiness.


----------



## imgarrett (Oct 9, 2013)

I often a wish a few guitarists from bands that have broken up would put out their own material. There's too much talent going to waste nowadays it seems.


----------



## Pat_tct (Oct 9, 2013)

afaik he left because he didn't enjoy the touring too much at the end.
plus he wanted to work at a bar.
i believe the bar he works in is his own. or at least he is co-owner or something.

haven't heard music from him lately. hook him up on fb. he post regularly and puts up pics and all that. but everything seemed to be bar-related.


----------



## djyngwie (Oct 9, 2013)

He's got a quartet now:


----------



## Zalbu (Oct 9, 2013)

imgarrett said:


> I often a wish a few guitarists from bands that have broken up would put out their own material. There's too much talent going to waste nowadays it seems.


Not a guitarist, but Elliot Coleman ;_;


----------



## technomancer (Oct 9, 2013)

Zalbu said:


> Not a guitarist, but Elliot Coleman ;_;



Actually Elliot is a fantastic guitarist 

Most recent stuff he's done AFAIK is Zelliack about a year ago


----------



## Zalbu (Oct 9, 2013)

technomancer said:


> Actually Elliot is a fantastic guitarist
> 
> Most recent stuff he's done AFAIK is Zelliack about a year ago


Well yeah, he shreds like a ............, but you know what I mean.  Him and Zack were working on a full length Zelliack album before they put it on hiatus for whatever reason.


----------



## Lianoroto (Oct 9, 2013)

I feel like we all should sign a petition that forces Misha to continuously slap all of his friends(Casey Sabol, Elliot Coleman etc.) into making the music we all know they can make. Too much talent to just let it rot away inside...


----------



## ReznoERG (Oct 9, 2013)

Lianoroto said:


> I feel like we all should sign a petition that forces Misha to continuously slap all of his friends(Casey Sabol, Elliot Coleman etc.) into making the music we all know they can make. Too much talent to just let it rot away inside...



Just not Jacob Tull......


----------



## Lianoroto (Oct 9, 2013)

ReznoERG said:


> Just not Jacob Tull......



As if. He was Peripherys best vocalist to date!


----------



## coffinwisdom (Oct 9, 2013)

Volteau said:


>




holy shit how old is this? this music video feels straight out of 1999 

cool song tho


----------



## lawizeg (Oct 10, 2013)

technomancer said:


> Actually Elliot is a fantastic guitarist
> 
> Most recent stuff he's done AFAIK is Zelliack about a year ago



He's amazing. 
I really wish he'd do something... 


Speaking of Alex, he is gorgeous. That will be all.


----------



## Rick (Oct 10, 2013)

ReznoERG said:


> Just not Jacob Tull......




So Jacob on vocals, Alex on guitar, Misha on drums, is that Tom on bass? Am I missing anyone else?


----------



## Nats (Oct 10, 2013)

Zalbu said:


> Does anybody know why he left the band in the first place? There doesn't seem to be any bad blood between him and the members in Periphery.



He wasn't related to anyone famous.


----------



## imgarrett (Oct 10, 2013)

technomancer said:


> Actually Elliot is a fantastic guitarist
> 
> Most recent stuff he's done AFAIK is Zelliack about a year ago



yea, but don't forget Zack I feel like he's underrated by a lot of people. He's an excellent guitarist and I wish he would put out some of his own stuff since Zelliack is on hiatus. Same goes for Jakub Zytecki I need more Disperse to listen to. If he had his own side project I'd be happy until another Disperse record.


----------



## TheFerryMan (Oct 10, 2013)

seeing misha on drums pisses me off, on the sole fact that he's good.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Oct 11, 2013)

+1 to Zack, ....ing tasteful. He's definitely up there with guys like Zytecki.


----------



## MetalBuddah (Oct 11, 2013)

Rick said:


> So Jacob on vocals, Alex on guitar, Misha on drums, is that Tom on bass? Am I missing anyone else?



Anthony Marshall as well was on guitar. He is now one of the gutiarists in Friend for a Foe. You can tell by the massive biceps


----------



## Zalbu (Oct 11, 2013)

Nats said:


> He wasn't related to anyone famous.


But Mark is?


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Oct 11, 2013)

I like how people will use that as a crutch and just say Jake's good because he's related to the Troochinator. And yeah, that's bogus lol, hardly anyone knew about that relation until recently and no one else has family ties with other famous people afaik.


----------



## Zalbu (Oct 11, 2013)

Jonathan20022 said:


> I like how people will use that as a crutch and just say Jake's good because he's related to the Troochinator. And yeah, that's bogus lol, hardly anyone knew about that relation until recently and no one else has family ties with other famous people afaik.


Well, being related to one of the best guitarists on the planet sure isn't hurting


----------



## ChrisLangstrom (Oct 11, 2013)

TheFerryMan said:


> seeing misha on drums pisses me off, on the sole fact that he's good.



That does explain how come his drum programing has always been crazy good.


----------



## wyldweasil (Sep 18, 2014)

necro bump.

found him on linkedin holy shit
https://www.linkedin.com/in/alexbois


> Account Manager
> ICS Nett, Inc. (ICS)
> April 2014  Present (6 months)Washington D.C. Metro Area
> ICS Nett Inc. (ICS), an established Washington D.C. consulting firm, has launched a new division that takes a fresh approach towards Human Capital Management. David Thielen recently joined ICS and was tasked with developing and launching a service that offers small businesses, mid-size and large enterprise customers credible and qualified talent. In just two months, Thielen, with a depth of skill and experience in Human Capital Management, helped create Customer Oriented Enterprise Resources (COER). COER is a practice that has been developed based on a combination of proven industry expertise and critical success factors that have enabled ICS to exceed its goals over the last decade. By combining proprietary technology built on data analytics with deep customer and mission success knowledge, COER achieves with its approach what no other firm has been able to realize with human capital management solutions.
> ...



guess he keeps busy, little more than a "bar tender"


----------



## Watty (Sep 18, 2014)

It's not a bad/insignificant job, but the section you've quoted for his position after Periphery is definitely littered with "resume speak." (Let alone the current position saying nothing about what he does....he should update that).

Yay aimless cyber stalking!


----------



## wyldweasil (Sep 18, 2014)

well "Recruiter" sounds a lot better than Bar Tender.

I googled his name and his Linkedin came up as well as this thread, so I guess that makes you a cyberstalker as well for peeking in on this thread.


----------



## Thorerges (Sep 19, 2014)

+1 for resume speak, he seems to be doing ok for himself though.


----------



## duffbeer33 (Jul 11, 2017)

He's back...

http://www.metalsucks.net/2017/06/2...ur-ex-periphery-unveil-new-track-to-the-lost/

Really glad to see that he's still interested in writing/recording


----------

